# thinking of moving to mallorca with a child, best areas to move to?



## tonia99 (Dec 23, 2008)

Hello,

I am thinking of moving to Mallorca, anyone here that has moved to Mallorca with children? 

I am a single mom to a 6 year old, and we are currently living in Barcelona since a few months back, and yes it is nice, but it is a bit too chaotic. The traffic is just terrible. 

First I was looking into maybe moving to a small town called Sant Cugat, 25 min from Barcelona center, and its really nice over there, but now I got this idea of why not move to Mallorca. The prices of rentals are much lower and I also like being close to the nature but still also close to a bigger city. 

So I was wondering if anyone could help me with good places/neighborhoods/towns to move to in Majorca? 

I do not have a car so I would not be able to move to a place where a car is needed for daily activities.

I thought maybe somewhere in or around Palma would be best, but for me the most important thing would be that the public schools in the area we move to have a good reputation. 


Any advice anyone? 

Thanks a lot!


----------



## Stravinsky (Aug 12, 2007)

Sorry I cant help with areas tonia. From what i hear most places are going to be cheaper rental compared to Barcelona

Do you need to work, and if so what trade?



tonia99 said:


> Hello,
> 
> I am thinking of moving to Mallorca, anyone here that has moved to Mallorca with children?
> 
> ...


----------



## tonia99 (Dec 23, 2008)

Stravinsky said:


> Sorry I cant help with areas tonia. From what i hear most places are going to be cheaper rental compared to Barcelona
> 
> Do you need to work, and if so what trade?


Hi! That's ok that you cant help with areas, thank you anyway for your answer  

Does anyone else have any suggestions? 

I work from home, so the only requirement would be that the area has good schools around. 
My son already speaks a little Catalan, so I want him to continue in a public school. 
I just know from here in Barcelona that there is a difference on the quality of the public schools depending on the neighborhood you live in, so I thought it might be the same in Mallorca.. (?)

I also would not mind a smaller town but I would not want to be more than 20-30 minutes by bus/train from Palma or any other big city..


----------



## SteveHall (Oct 17, 2008)

I am sure the quality of state schooling depends on area the whole world over so you are correct to ask for local knowledge. If you want to PM me I can put you in touch with an English friend who lives outside Palma with his Spanish wife. They run a hotel so I am sure they are close to most of what goes on.

Learning Spanish and Catalán will be fun!


----------



## Raffer (May 30, 2008)

SteveHall said:


> I am sure the quality of state schooling depends on area the whole world over so you are correct to ask for local knowledge. If you want to PM me I can put you in touch with an English friend who lives outside Palma with his Spanish wife. They run a hotel so I am sure they are close to most of what goes on.
> 
> Learning Spanish and Catalán will be fun!


in my experience of living in mallorca Andraxt is a nice area to live in but is near to calvia and all the tourist parts so rent may be slightly higher here although i knjow in calvia there a few good schools i would have a look aroun Marraxti or Inca just inland from palma with good bus links to and from the city every 12 mins i think


----------



## addynna (Apr 5, 2010)

Hi Tonia, I thought of contacting you because I'm in a similar situation: I plan to move to Palma de Mallorca, I have a son who will start the school in September and I work from home. Have you moved to Mallorca? I'd like to know your experiences with the schools there, if your son had problems learning Spanish and Catalan. Not sure about the posting system here, maybe I should use some kind of a private messaging? Thank you, Adina.


----------



## Kaineo (Jul 19, 2013)

Hello,
I hope I am not too late in posting this. My partner and I are also thinking about moving to Mallorca with our two children 1 and 5 years. I would also like to know if anybody has any information about the public schools??
Our 1yr old son has a severe hearing loss which I am a bit worried about as he is getting very good care here in England. Is there anybody that has any information to help? Thank you!


----------



## rotaels (Mar 4, 2011)

The Bendinat and Portals areas are very nice, not seasonal and close to Palma, however its a bit pricy around there but with the market as it is at the moment there are good deals around. There is also a good junior and senior school (state) in Bendinat but not sure about its facility for special needs but would be worth investigating.


----------



## 111KAB (Aug 3, 2012)

The only really big city is Palma and 'all roads lead there' and your 30 minute bus/train journey is achievable from a lot of places with Inca being favourite as it is on the train route. Having said both Inca and Manacor are very Spanish and few Brits live in either town. It really depends if you want a place by the sea (which is likely to be quiet in the winter other than say Magaluf which I assume is not on your list!) or if you want to be inland. Goes without saying really but you have to come over and take a look. Start off in Palma (good 'all year round' city) and work from there - cannot help with schools I'm afraid but there are plenty of local websites aimed at the Brits who live here and help is readily available.


----------

